# InstantCake for HR10-250



## restino (Oct 25, 2006)

A - can someone tell me which CD to purchase if i just want to creat a drive that will replace a dead harddrive in a new HR10-250?

I dont need copy anything or install any special features. I can't figure out which CD version to get and what software version I should install to make it like it was right out of the box, if that is possible.

B - And if it is, then it will upgrade itself later to the most recent version right?

C - After I do this will it be brand spanking new just as it came out of the box or might there be some problems with it? I want to know since I may sell one of them and need to know if it will truely be 'Brand New'.

Thanks


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

You can get the "InstantCakeHD 6.3c Standard" That will get you to the latest version of the OS with no other modifications. I wouldn't call it new if you are trying to sell it. New would imply never used and if you opened the factory sealed box from a non refurbished unit you should still advertise it as "Box Opened", but the drive would be "new" and it would have the current version that would be on an HR-250 IF DTV actually sold them anymore.


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

restino said:


> A - can someone tell me which CD to purchase if i just want to creat a drive that will replace a dead harddrive in a new HR10-250?


You just need a standard Tivo OS 6.3c.

Obviously Tivo will fix this for you if you call them.

Edited to add: I would think if the Tivo OS is munged they would tell you how to get it fixed (even if via DirecTV), but maybe not.

They have licensed the OS for distribution by another company (PTV?) and I think this third party charges about $30 for the free OS.

You can get this online by searching for instantcake 6.3c.

Edited to add: I mean get it for free, not from the reseller.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

There is just one Instantcake. just with diffrent software versions.
The Instantcake package is typically $20 for the download. The IC software may be free, but the Tivo image on the IC CD isn't, it is TiVo's property licensed to PTV. The exact details I don't know.

TiVo won't fix that DVR, as it is a DirecTV DVR.


----------



## restino (Oct 25, 2006)

thanks for all the info so far! much appreciated to everyone here!

when the HR10-250 is first taken out of the box what version is on the harddrive?

that is what i'm trying to replicated onto a new drive to replace with the old drive.

unless i can 'fix' the old harddrives that didnt work out of the box. it doesnt make sounds its just that the software hanges somehwere and never gets going.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Why? It will just have to update anyway. The answer to your last question is you can't sell it as brand new in any circumstance and be telling the truth. Full disclosure, The drive needed to be fixed.


----------



## restino (Oct 25, 2006)

anybody know what the original version number is for the hr10-250 out of the box? thanks


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

restino said:


> anybody know what the original version number is for the hr10-250 out of the box? thanks


It depends when it was purchased. There were several iterations of the "original" v3.1.5 release (e.g. 3.1.5d, 3.1.5e, 3.1.5f).


----------

